# Which Gps Do You Recommend



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been reading alot about the new GPS systems. I have had several over the years and have always found the Garmins to be excellent. I now want to get one that is designed towards "RV's". I really want one that has the height limits programed into it as this is still me biggest fear, that and putting gas into me diesel truck, that I have when RVing. The speaking type is also important.

Anyway, your thoughts and ideas would be appriciated here. Please don't be shy about giving model numbers and how much the DW, OPPS, I mean Santa will need to spend. I'm sure he gets a considerable discount. Thanks, Larry


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Recalculating...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Garmin Nuvi 465LMT is what you want.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

hautevue said:


> Recalculating...


Hey hautevue, what does "recalculating" mean?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Garmin Nuvi 465LMT is what you want.


Hey CamperAndy, checked this puppy out on the net. Looks like a trucker/rv model and may do the job very well. Might I ask if you have any personal experience with this unit and does it do what they say? Just retired and the DW and I are getting ready to hit the road hard. Lacking much experience, I need to make sure the "height" warning system is top notch. Might need the AC down the road and a 12" x 12" hole in the roof would be a real bummer!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

No no no!

The GPS you really want is the Magellan RoadMate RV9145-LM - 7-Inch GPS Navigator for RVers.

Did you see 7" screen?

Did you see "for RVers"?

Case closed.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

raynardo said:


> No no no!
> 
> The GPS you really want is the Magellan RoadMate RV9145-LM - 7-Inch GPS Navigator for RVers.
> 
> ...


WOW! I've started looking too and I LIKE that!!! Thanks raynardo!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

hoodscoop said:


> Recalculating...


Hey hautevue, what does "recalculating" mean?
[/quote]

OH! now I get it. LOL


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

W.E.BGood said:


> No no no!
> 
> The GPS you really want is the Magellan RoadMate RV9145-LM - 7-Inch GPS Navigator for RVers.
> 
> ...


WOW! I've started looking too and I LIKE that!!! Thanks raynardo!
[/quote]

Got to agree with you here, puppy looks S....W...E...E...T! The 7" screen is larger than my first TV.

Anyone have experience of the accuracy of the "height" warning systems or do they just route you away from them? Could be a concern if one is lost and off the designated route.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Does this one have have the bridge heights to warn about low bridges?
Magellan RoadMate RV9145-LM - 7-Inch GPS Navigator for RVers


On line i see it claims...Customize your route using the large vehicle/RV settings and the vehicle's size... Does that mean HEIGHT?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

hoodscoop said:


> Recalculating...


Hey hautevue, what does "recalculating" mean?
[/quote]

OH! now I get it. LOL
[/quote]

Ha! Mayhem!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have had the 465 since they cam e out with it and it is very nice and useful - set truck or auto profiles.... height weight, length and if you have propane/hazardous materials or not, sharp turn warnings .......... POI include all the auto stuff as well as Large rig specific items like Truck Stops for easy fueling....

The magellan i believe is the one i have seen on sale at camping world and looks like a nice unit as well ........... i have not used nor have i read reviews on it........ I do know Garmin seems to review/be referred to as the best in the mapping...... Like anything dont underestimate doing your own homework on travel routes and options ......and use the GPS as an added crutch not the life line....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

jake said:


> On line i see it claims...Customize your route using the large vehicle/RV settings and the vehicle's size... Does that mean HEIGHT?


It automatically takes you on routes that are above your programmed height. It can mean taking a round about way of getting places, but it sure beats ending up at the foot of bridge discovering that you can't make it through and then trying to back-up in traffic so you can safely turn around.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Another great thing about the Magellan GPS I'm recommending is that it has most of the campgrounds, private, state, and federal, already in the unit, plus all the other POI's including fuel, both gas and diesel, and even propane.

It's meant specifically for RVers.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

raynardo said:


> No no no!
> 
> The GPS you really want is the Magellan RoadMate RV9145-LM - 7-Inch GPS Navigator for RVers.
> 
> ...


Need more help than ever now. Santa did not bring me a new GPS so I'm on my own. I have read everything there is to read about the Megellan RV9165. Everything says it's the one to buy except the current owners. All the reviews say its a nice GPS but I got a nice GPS. I want a GPS for RV's and each and every person that has one says it does not perform as a "RV" GPS at all. Those who use it as a standard GPS love it, but those who have tested it one the road for truck routes and espically the bridge and tunnel concerns say it fails horribly.

I am crying for help here. I only have 6 weeks before the big trip. I want to buy now and read up on the puppy before the trip .... hate reading instructions while driving and pulling a 35 footer, ha, ha. I need someone who has a Melligan RV9165 to say it actually works under the "RV" mode and keeps them out of low bridges and out of tunnels with propane and puts them on a truck route when necessary. One person stated that no matter what size RV he logged into the RV size data, it did not change a thing, WOW! If no one has a positive statement about the RV9165, please tell me of a manufacturer that does make such a GPS.

If I sound a little desperate, I am! ....... waited too long ......wonder whose fault that was









Please read the reviews at the Camping World website if you have any doubts.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know where those folks get their information, but I own the thing. It *IS* meant for RV'ers.

Of course if you don't put in the specific dimensions of your RV (one of the several menu choices) then it won't route you correctly. Here's the deal, just buy it at Amazon, and if it doesn't work like I know it will, Amazon will take it back, no questions asked.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

raynardo said:


> I don't know where those folks get their information, but I own the thing. It *IS* meant for RV'ers.
> 
> Of course if you don't put in the specific dimensions of your RV (one of the several menu choices) then it won't route you correctly. Here's the deal, just buy it at Amazon, and if it doesn't work like I know it will, Amazon will take it back, no questions asked.


Thank You Raynardo, that's exactly the positive attitude I was hoping for from an owner. Thanks again. Will likely order one tomorrow.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tips on which GPS to get. I just bought the Magellan RV GPS. Can someone help me with the settings for your length and height??? Do I figure the length of the truck into the number I put into the GPS? I thinking I have to. Please help! thanks


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The length you need to add into the GPS is the entire length of your truck AND trailer -> front bumper of the truck to the rear bumper of your trailer. You also need the GCW -> the gross combined weight of both the truck and trailer.

Just think about it: if you're crossing a bridge with a limit of 5 tons, you want to make sure your entire rig's weight is not over the limit, not just your truck or just your trailer. Same with the length....

Also, make sure you put the correct height into the GPS. . .you don't want to go on roads where you'll crop off the top of your trailer, right?


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

raynardo said:


> The length you need to add into the GPS is the entire length of your truck AND trailer -> front bumper of the truck to the rear bumper of your trailer. You also need the GCW -> the gross combined weight of both the truck and trailer.
> 
> Just think about it: if you're crossing a bridge with a limit of 5 tons, you want to make sure your entire rig's weight is not over the limit, not just your truck or just your trailer. Same with the length....
> 
> Also, make sure you put the correct height into the GPS. . .you don't want to go on roads where you'll crop off the top of your trailer, right?


Thanks, that is what I was thinking, but wanted to make sure about that.


----------

